# Cat - over-dribbling/mouth problem



## Lacuna (6 November 2016)

Hi - quick query to pick brains (NB we'll be going to vet in the morning but obviously they were closed today)

So we have a 9yo male cat who has been right as rain for ages, hasn't needed to see a vet for years, However over the weekend he has been drooling a lot. I was putting this down to stress as it has been bonfire night but he's kind of acting like there is something stuck in his throat. 

Basically yaks like there is a hairball to come up but nothing happens, also mouths like he's got something stuck in his back teeth but again nothing is there. Eating and drinking normally as far as I can tell (may not be as keen to eat biscuits but has brought in mice the last couple of nights and scoffed them). Drool turned up to 11. Also noticed a bit of a smell round his head this morning - possible teeth issues?


----------



## HashRouge (6 November 2016)

I'd make an appointment with your vet. Might be teeth issues, or might be something else, but it definitely needs looking at.


----------



## SEL (7 November 2016)

It might be a bit of grass / seed that has got embedded.


----------



## Shady (7 November 2016)

sounds like teeth if he's drooling, urging and smelly, probably a rotten one at the back or could be a lump of tartar on a tooth


----------



## Lacuna (7 November 2016)

well we saw the vet this morning and he has two ulcers on his tongue, and some sore spots on the top of his mouth. Teeth look ok.

We're treating it as an infection and he's on antibiotics for the next week.


----------



## Shady (7 November 2016)

That's interesting Lacuna, i would have put money on it being his teeth!  keep an eye on it as it can be a symptom of an underlying problem , hopefully it won't be however, so  please don't panic . x


----------

